# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: نوشتن حروف یونانی و علائم ریاضی

## mzalireza

سلام،
1- میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام روی فرم (مثلاً در یک Label) از حروف یونانی یا بعضی از علائم ریاضی (مثل Alpha، Beta  و  ...) استفاده کنم، چه راههایی وجود داره؟

2- چگونه میتوانیم عبارتی اندیس دار «چه در بالا» و «چه در پایین» همانند Word که با نگهداشتن همزمان "Ctrl و +" انجام میدادیم، بنویسییم ؟

----------


## hozouri

من فکر کنم شما باید یا همچین کنترلی رو بسازید یا از کنترل های آماده استفاده کنید. تا اونجایی که من می دونم این علامت ها که هیچ این کنترل ها(مثل لیبل) حتی اعداد تواندار رو هم نمی تونن نشون بدن. مگه اینکه این کنترل سفارشی شده باشه

----------


## mzalireza

بنظر شما چه کامپوننتی رو باید پیدا کنم؟

----------


## Xcalivorse

> من فکر کنم شما باید یا همچین کنترلی رو بسازید یا از کنترل های آماده استفاده کنید. تا اونجایی که من می دونم این علامت ها که هیچ این کنترل ها(مثل لیبل) حتی اعداد تواندار رو هم نمی تونن نشون بدن. مگه اینکه این کنترل سفارشی شده باشه


كامپوننت !!!! 
ویرایش شده توسط مهدی کیانی - مدیر بخش


جناب mzalireza براي اين كار بايد از Unicode استفاده كني. Unicode سيستم كد گذاري اعداد، علائم،حروف،نمادها و ... در سيستم عاملهاي امروزي مي باشد و حاوي تمامي حروف و علائم از تمام زبانهاست.
هر نماد در Unicode داراي يك انديس است كه اين انديس از 0 شروع و به 65535 ختم ميشود. مثلا حرف A داراي انديس 65 است.
انديس حروف لاتين در Unicode از 945 شروع ميشود(حرف آلفا)
استفاده از Unicode در #C بسيار راحت است. به مثال زير دقت كن


char c;
c = Convert.ToChar(945);
label1.Text = c.ToString();
پس از اجراي دستورات فوق در Label1 حرف آلفا نمايش داده ميشود.

موفق ، پيروز و كامروا باشي.

----------


## mzalireza

ممنون از پاسخ مفیدتون؛
ولی من میخوام بدون کدنویسی این کارو انجام بدم.
یعنی در قسمت Text مربوط به هر کدام اجزاء چه عنوان یک فرم و چه نوشته های روی یک label.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
یک راهش اینه کهcopy و paste کنید./

----------


## mzalireza

> سلام
> یک راهش اینه کهcopy و paste کنید./


ببخشید ولی نفهمیدم که از کجا باید کپی کنم؟
 منظورتون Word یا برنامه های دیگه است؟

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام دوست عزیز
بله

----------


## وحید پیرمرادیان

سلام دوست عزیز:

یک راه دیگر استفاده از کلید Alt است. کافی است شما دکمه Alt را پایین نگه داشته و از پنل اعداد سمت چپ صفحه کلید عددی را فشار داده و سپس دکمه Alt را رها کنید. مثلا با عدد 258 شکل آدمک نمایش داده می شود. ☻

فقط کافی است بدانید چه عددی با Alt حرف مورد نظر شما را می دهد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mzalireza

> سلام دوست عزیز:
> 
> یک راه دیگر استفاده از کلید Alt است. کافی است شما دکمه Alt را پایین نگه داشته و از پنل اعداد سمت چپ صفحه کلید عددی را فشار داده و سپس دکمه Alt را رها کنید. مثلا با عدد 258 شکل آدمک نمایش داده می شود. ☻فقط کافی است بدانید چه عددی با Alt حرف مورد نظر شما را می دهد.
> 
> موفق باشید.


ممنونم ولی با اینکار تنها میشه کدهای ANSI رو چاپ کرد که تعدادشون هم حداکثر 256 تاست وشامل حروف یونانی و یا علائم ریاضی مانند رادیکال یا توان و... نیستش!

----------


## وحید پیرمرادیان

دوست عزیز سلام.

شما هم می توانید مانند من یک کامپوننت مانند شکل زیر تهیه کنید.

 
یا در رویداد مربوط به صفحه کلید تعیین کنید اگر چنین کلیدی زده شد فلان عبارت را در فلان محل تایپ کن. البته می توانید عبارت مورد نظر را قبلش از ورد یا جایی دیگر در دستور خود کپی نمایید. 
برای نمونه می توانید از کامپوننت زیر که تهیه کرده ام استفاده کنید. (Symbol.Zip) 
موفق باشید.

----------


## Xcalivorse

> سلام
> یک راهش اینه کهcopy و paste کنید.


اين راه اصولي نيست. راه اصولي براي اين كار مراجعه به ()InitializeComponent براي تغيير متون نوشته شده روي فرم هاست. دوست عزيز در معماري دات نت بخش UILoading برنامه به گونه اي طراحي و پايه ريزي شده تا كاربران به اين بخش دسترسي داشته و آن را مديريت كنند. تغييرات بصري كه شما در زمان طراحي برنامه (DesignMode) بر فرم ها يا آبجكت هاي ديگر اعمال ميكنيد توسط دات نت به كدهاي دات نتي تبديل شده و در اين قسمت قرار ميگيرند كه با مراجعه به آن ميتوانيد ظاهر (نه تنها ظاهر بلكه باطن) برنامه خود را مديريت كنيد.
از كدنويسي فرار نكنيد. نگذاريد تكنولوژي شما را تنبل كند!!!
موفق باشيد.

----------


## mzalireza

> اين راه اصولي نيست. راه اصولي براي اين كار مراجعه به ()InitializeComponent براي تغيير متون نوشته شده روي فرم هاست. دوست عزيز در معماري دات نت بخش UILoading برنامه به گونه اي طراحي و پايه ريزي شده تا كاربران به اين بخش دسترسي داشته و آن را مديريت كنند. تغييرات بصري كه شما در زمان طراحي برنامه (DesignMode) بر فرم ها يا آبجكت هاي ديگر اعمال ميكنيد توسط دات نت به كدهاي دات نتي تبديل شده و در اين قسمت قرار ميگيرند كه با مراجعه به آن ميتوانيد ظاهر (نه تنها ظاهر بلكه باطن) برنامه خود را مديريت كنيد.
> از كدنويسي فرار نكنيد. نگذاريد تكنولوژي شما را تنبل كند!!!
> موفق باشيد.


  کاش یک مثال هم میزدین؟

----------

